# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό] FUNAI ΡΙΧΝΕΙ ΑΦΑΛΕΙΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 10 ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΛΕΠΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ

## GeorgeSindos

Καλησπερα σε ολους.

Εχω ενα κλιματιστικο FUNAI 12000btu και το δουλευα κανονικα στην θερμανση.
Ξαφνικα καποια στιγμη που πηγα να το αναψω μετα απο μερικα δευτερολεπτα μου εριξε την ασφαλεια.
Ο ελικας απο την εξωτερικη μοναδα δεν γυριζει.Το ενδεικτικο λαμπακι του κλιματιστικου αναβει κανονικα.
Τι μπορει να φταιει?

----------


## Nemmesis

το πιο πιθανο ειναι ο συμπιεστης που εχει η εξωτερικη μοναδα... αλλα μπορει να ειναι και ο πυκνωτης του συμπιεστη... το μηχανημα σου δεν ειναι inverter σωστα?

----------


## GeorgeSindos

οχι δεν ειναι

----------


## Nemmesis

αρα αυτο που λεω ειναι...

----------


## antonis_p

Όπως τα λέει ο Παναγιωτης, άνοιξε το καπάκι και μέτρα τις επαφές του συμπιεστή. Έχει τρεις (δύο τυλίγματα) επαφές.

Επίσης υπάρχει και ένα εξάρτημα (ρελε) που εμπλέκει το δεύτερο τύλιγμα αποκλειστικά για την εκκίνηση και το απεμπλέκει μετά την εκκίνηση.
Αν αυτό δεν βάλει το δεύτερο τύλιγμα (εκκίνησης) την ώρα που πρέπει σε λειτουργία, ο συμπιεστής δεν θα μπορέσει να εκκινήσει με το τύλιγμα λειτουργίας.

----------


## soulhealer

δοκίμασε να το βάλεις να δουλέψει και σε ψύξη να δεις αν σου κάνει το ίδιο... μπορεί να είναι και συμπιεστής αλλά δύσκολα χαλάνε αυτά.. μου έχει τύχει με κλιματιστικό που δεν είχε φρέον, να ρίχνει ασφάλεια μετά από λίγο.

----------


## dalai

η ασφαλεια ποσα Αμπερ ειναι ? Ειναι σχετικα καινουργια ? Σε εμενα επεφτε στο θερμοσυφωνα και τελικα εφταιγε η ασφαλεια .. εχετο και αυτο κατα νου

----------


## Nemmesis

> Όπως τα λέει ο Παναγιωτης, άνοιξε το καπάκι και μέτρα τις επαφές του συμπιεστή. Έχει τρεις (δύο τυλίγματα) επαφές.
> 
> Επίσης υπάρχει και ένα εξάρτημα (ρελε) που εμπλέκει το δεύτερο τύλιγμα αποκλειστικά για την εκκίνηση και το απεμπλέκει μετά την εκκίνηση.
> Αν αυτό δεν βάλει το δεύτερο τύλιγμα (εκκίνησης) την ώρα που πρέπει σε λειτουργία, ο συμπιεστής δεν θα μπορέσει να εκκινήσει με το τύλιγμα λειτουργίας.


ποσο σιγουρος εισαι για αυτο που λες?? γιατι να ξερεις οι συμπιεστες των AC δεν ειναι ιδιοι με αυτους των ψυγειων και μπορουν να ξεκινησουν πιο ευκολα...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το ότι δεν γυρίζει ο ανεμιστήρας στην αρχή ίσως είναι φυσιολογικό επειδή πρέπει (όπως το δικό μου ) να κάνει μια "προθέρμανση" πριν να ξεκινήσει στην κατάλληλη ώρα.
Θέλουμε και περισσότερα στοιχεία ... τι έχει ο πίνακας επάνω ? Ασφάλεια διαρροής ?  Έχεις την δυνατότητα να βάλεις αμπεροτσιμπίδα να μετρήσεις τα αμπέρ που σου δείχνει στα πρώτα δευτερόλεπτα?

----------


## antonis_p

> ποσο σιγουρος εισαι για αυτο που λες?? γιατι να ξερεις οι συμπιεστες των AC δεν ειναι ιδιοι με αυτους των ψυγειων και μπορουν να ξεκινησουν πιο ευκολα...


Ποιά είναι η διαφορά τους; μονοφασικοί, κλειστού τύπου και οι δύο. (άλλο μέγεθος, άλλο ψυκτικό υγρό)

http://www.hvac-for-beginners.com/ai...ompressor.html

----------


## Nemmesis

κλειστου τυπου ειναι... αλλα οχι ιδιου τυπου... 
στα ψυγεια σκεψου πως επειδη η συμπιεση γινεται με "πιστονια" εχει δυσκολη εκκινηση... στα κλιματιστικα οι συμπιεστες εχουν διαφορετικη τοπολογια... rotary, scroll.... ψαξτο λιγο και θα δεις...

----------


## antonis_p

Η διαφορά στον τρόπο που χρησιμοποιεί ο κατασκευαστής για να εκκινήσει ένα κινητήρα (συμπιεστή)
έχει να κάνει με το αν είναι μονοφασικός ή τριφασικός.
Προφανώς άλλοι συμπιεστές χρειάζονται μεγαλύτερη ροπή για να εκκινήσουν από κάποιους άλλους 
και πάντα χρησιμοποιείται κατάλληλος κινητήρας. (από άποψη ισχύος)

Πολλές χρήσιμες ερωτήσεις και απαντήσεις για θέματα κλιματισμού:

http://www.texnikos.gr/heating/heating11.shtml

----------


## aris285

Το πιο πιθανο να τα εχει παιξει ο πυκνωτης λειτουργειας του συμπιεστη.
 ανοιξε την εξωτερικη μοναδα και θα τον δεις μεσα, βγαλτον και πηγενε σε ενα μαγαζι με ηλεκτρολογικα και παρε εναν καινουριο γυρω στα 5 ευρο εχει.

----------


## antonis_p

Πιθανότατα δεν είναι ένας απλός πυκνωτής, καλύτερα να απευθυνθεί σε κατάστημα με ψυκτικά

http://appliancecarestore.com/store/ERPP6.html

----------


## Stelaras Theodosiou

Γεια σ φιλε μου, οιστευω πως ειναι η ο πυκνοτης η ο συμπιεστης αφου δεν σ ριχνει αμεσως την ασφαλεια..

----------


## aris285

> Πιθανότατα δεν είναι ένας απλός πυκνωτής, καλύτερα να απευθυνθεί σε κατάστημα με ψυκτικά
> 
> http://appliancecarestore.com/store/ERPP6.html


Απλος πυκνωτης λειτουργειας για μοτερ ειναι, εχω αντικαταστησει παρα πολους σε aircondition, ειδικα σε αυτα τα φτινιαρικα κλιματιστικα ειναι συχνο φαινομενο.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Η διαφορά στον τρόπο που χρησιμοποιεί ο κατασκευαστής για να εκκινήσει ένα κινητήρα (συμπιεστή)
> έχει να κάνει με το αν είναι μονοφασικός ή τριφασικός.
> Προφανώς άλλοι συμπιεστές χρειάζονται μεγαλύτερη ροπή για να εκκινήσουν από κάποιους άλλους 
> και πάντα χρησιμοποιείται κατάλληλος κινητήρας. (από άποψη ισχύος)
> 
> Πολλές χρήσιμες ερωτήσεις και απαντήσεις για θέματα κλιματισμού:
> 
> http://www.texnikos.gr/heating/heating11.shtml



το λινκ δεν μου λεει κατι.... επισης το μονο κλιματιστικο που εχω συναντηση να εχει κυκλωμα εκκινησης οπως αυτο που λες ειναι ενας μαντρακας 30χρονων που ο συμπιεστης ειναι παλινδρομικος... σε κλιματιστικα οικιακου τυπου δεν υπαρχει το δευτερο τυλιγμα εκκινησης που λες... ολα ειναι με εναν απλο πυκνωτη...

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Ας  παρατεθεί  έστω  και  μια  φωτώ ή  ηλεκτρικό  διάγραμμα  κλιματιστικού  που  έχει  πυκνωτή  εκκινήσεως.
Τα  booster  δεν  περιλαμβάνονται  στον  στάνταρ  εξοπλισμό  εκκινήσεως  των  κλιματιστικών.
Ότι  περιέχει  ψυκτικό  υγρό  δεν  εκκινεί  οπωσδήποτε  όπως  τα  κλιματιστικά.

----------


## antonis_p

> Τα  booster  δεν  περιλαμβάνονται  στον  στάνταρ  εξοπλισμό  εκκινήσεως  των  κλιματιστικών.


τί είναι αυτά τα "boosters" ?

----------


## selectronic

Παιδιά προσέξτε μην μπερδεύετε τον πυκνωτή *λειτουργίας* με τον πυκνωτή *εκκίνησης*!


  Πιο πολύ για τον φίλο GeorgeSindos, αν τελικά είναι ο πυκνωτής το πρόβλημα, μην πάρει εκκινήσεως, γιατί μπουμ!

----------


## ΗΝ1984

> τί είναι αυτά τα "boosters" ?


http://www.soldatos.gr/html/LR.html  σελίδες  108-109

----------


## antonis_p

> http://www.soldatos.gr/html/LR.html  σελίδες  108-109


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Αυτός είναι ο εμπορικός κατάλογος του Σολδάτου και δεν εξηγεί πώς δουλεύει ή από τί αποτελείται το booster.

----------


## GeorgeSindos

Παιδια σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας και θα δω τι μπορω να κανω.Οταν αλλαξω τον πυκνωτη θα σας ενημερωσω.

----------


## JOUN

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Αυτός είναι ο εμπορικός κατάλογος του Σολδάτου και δεν εξηγεί πώς δουλεύει ή από τί αποτελείται το booster.


Aπ'οτι φαινεται ειναι πυκνωτης που μπαινει παραλληλα με τον υπαρχων.Ετσι δημιουργει μεγαλυτερη ροπη (καταπονωντας βεβαια το τυλιγμα περισσοτερο) με αποτελεσμα να ξεκολλησει ο συμπιεστης..Φυσικα αυτα που γραφω τα καταλαβαινω βασει λογικης οχι οτι ειμαι ειδικος.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Aπ'οτι φαινεται ειναι πυκνωτης που μπαινει παραλληλα με τον υπαρχων.Ετσι δημιουργει μεγαλυτερη ροπη (καταπονωντας βεβαια το τυλιγμα περισσοτερο) με αποτελεσμα να ξεκολλησει ο συμπιεστης..Φυσικα αυτα που γραφω τα καταλαβαινω βασει λογικης οχι οτι ειμαι ειδικος.


αυτο ακριβως ειναι!!!

----------


## antonis_p

http://arnoldservice.com/compressor_...t_boosters.htm

Δεν πρέπει να είναι απλά ένας πυκνωτής. Αν ήταν έτσι δεν θα του έδιναν άλλο όνομα.

----------


## mast4

φιλε μου αλαξε τον πυκνωτή,δες τα καλώδια που πανε στην εξωτερικη μοναδα μηπως κανουν αρτ.Αν ειναι αυτα ένταξή και σου κανει τα ίδια,πιθανόν πλακέτα η συμπιεστής.

----------


## JOUN

> http://arnoldservice.com/compressor_...t_boosters.htm
> 
> Δεν πρέπει να είναι απλά ένας πυκνωτής. Αν ήταν έτσι δεν θα του έδιναν άλλο όνομα.


Ε καλα αν το λεγαν απλως "πυκνωτη" πως θα το πουλουσαν;Απ'οτι λεει εχει μεσα εναν πυκνωτη και ενα solid state ρελε..ασε που κανει μονο 20$. Δηλαδη με τοσα λεφτα τι αλλο να παρεις;

----------


## antonis_p

> Ε καλα αν το λεγαν απλως "πυκνωτη" πως θα το πουλουσαν; Απ'οτι λεει εχει μεσα εναν πυκνωτη και ενα solid state ρελε..ασε που κανει μονο 20$. Δηλαδη με τοσα λεφτα τι αλλο να παρεις;


εφόσον εκτός από τον πυκνωτή εκκίνησης (hard start capacitor) έχει και τον solid state relay, δεν είναι απλά πυκνωτής. Άρα δεν θα μπορούσαν να τον πούνε απλά "πυκνωτή"

----------

